# Garage Door Opener (remote controls won't work)



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a craftsman 1/2 horsepower garage door opener. Yesterday, I came home and all 3 remote controls didn't seem to work. I reprogrammed them. The only time they will work is when I have the remote control about 1 foot away from the unit. Other than that, they won't work. Does anyone have any suggestions???????


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

So the operator does raise and lower the door ok if:


The hardware button inside the garage is used
If any of the three remotes are within 1' of the operator
Both correct?


A couple throughts:

Batteries are good in all three remotes?
There is usually an antenna wire on the operator, 12-18" long or so - is it there and intact? If missing or damaged the radio range could be limited.
Something went awry with the reprogramming of the three remotes.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

change the batteries


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would start with checking the antenna. Batteries seem like a possibility, though the likelihood of all 3 going bad at the same time is not very high.


----------



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

*All good points*



vsheetz said:


> So the operator does raise and lower the door ok if:
> 
> 
> The hardware button inside the garage is used
> ...


You gave the perfect summary Vsheetz. 1 and 2 are exactly correct. I'm not good with wording.

I did not check the batteries but will certainly do so. I just thought it to be very odd that all three remotes would go out at once.

The antenna seems to be in tact. It has a gray plastic covering. Should I strip a little of that wiring????????? I didn't want to try it b/c I truly didn't know what was inside.

One thing I didn't note was that we received A LOT of rain that day. Is it possible that the moisture could have effected it??????


----------



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

*Not the battery*

I changed the battery and i have the same results. How do I attempt fixing the antenna???


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

mjkpainting said:


> I changed the battery and i have the same results. How do I attempt fixing the antenna???


The antenna should be a insulated wire - no need to strip any insulation from it. If there and intact, it's probably ok. It typically just hangs free.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you tried cycling the power to the operator? A POR (power on reset) - unplug it from AC power, pause for a few moments, then plug it back it.

If the problem persists it would have me wondering if something was wrong with the radio receiver in the opertor.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Pretty unusual for all three to have the same problem. Typically remotes and receivers either work or they don't. Reduced range can be caused from interference interrupting the RF signal being sent to the receiver, a metal surface reflecting the signal away from the antenna or weak batteries.

If all three worked fine and then all have sudden reduced range down to one foot I'd begin by removing the batteries from all but one remote. Take them out of the loop. Then try the remaining remote with a new battery.

If you have the same results then more than likely you have a receiver problem. Moisture/water related or possible power surge damage if there was lightning. 

After a few days whatever was damp should have dried out enough for the remotes to work again. If they don't then you might consider an new opener. Base price at the DIY is around $125 and they go up from there. For a little more than a service call you can have a new opener.

Just my 2¢


----------



## ericb1960 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't mean to state the obvious, but remember there is a switch on the wall control that will lock out all the remontes. Maybe that switch was set and there is a glitch that will allow them to work close to the opener?

I know, far fetched, but I've seen crazier stuff happen.


----------

